# Tampa Bay Area Lake/River for Kids Outing



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

The kids are on spring break and as a change of pace and to get out of small craft warnings this week. Does anyone have a lake or river they would recommend? I live across the street from the upper Hillsborough and about 10 minutes from Lake Thonotosassa. Ideally I could drop the skiff in and idle around if necessary.

Medard Park, Upper Manatee, Myakka? Honestly my freshwater experience is skewed as I grew up by the Rainbow and Withlacooche Rivers.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Medard can be fun but youre not supposed to get on plane it’s so small which can be a downer when it’s super hot. Still it’s fun. Be aware a lot of vultures in the parking lot that like to perch on trucks/trailers.

Personally I like the Myakka. Super protected there’s a dirt road with a ramp a ways down and you can catch a mixed bag of fresh water and saltwater fish.

Also the Little Manatee. Just go slowly it’s a tricky river, deep on the edges super shallow in the middle of some areas.

Alafia is okay for putting around. There is a small spring owned by Mosaic a long ways up which is fun when not crowded.

Have fun!


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Thono always has fish and you can always find a protected shore.


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

DuckNut said:


> Thono always has fish and you can always find a protected shore.


Yeah I think we may end up there as we have baseball on Friday afternoon and that will allow my son to drive the boat on plane. I wonder that that lake was always so green. I am sure it has to much phosphate. Maybe I make some dough and let the kids catch some cats. I hear there are some big ones in there.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Jason M said:


> Yeah I think we may end up there as we have baseball on Friday afternoon and that will allow my son to drive the boat on plane. I wonder that that lake was always so green. I am sure it has to much phosphate. Maybe I make some dough and let the kids catch some cats. I hear there are some big ones in there.


I hear it is well known for specks.

send @noeettica a note - he is very familiar with it I believe.


----------

